# >>Aktuelle Fänge am Asseltse Plassen<<



## theundertaker (9. Januar 2008)

Hallo ihr Hollandangler ;-)

Vielleicht sollte wir auch für diesen Maassplassen einen Fangberichtsthread einrichten. Teilt doch einfach mal mit, was ihr dort so fangt....

Am besten Fischart, mit welchem Gerät, welches Wetter und welche Uhrzeit......ich denke, das dürfte allen weiterhelfen....und wenn vorhanden setzt auch Bildchen von euren Fängen dazu.

Ich persönlich werde an diesem See am Wochenende das erste Mal mein Glück versuchen und dann auch berichten....

Petri Heil an alle!!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Der_Monty (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: >>Aktuelle Fänge am Asseltse Plassen<<*

Thomas, ohne Dir zu nahe zu treten...  frag bitte nicht zu oft nach, wo Du ungehindert die besten Fänge verzeichnen kannst. Einige Leute brauchten Jahre dafür die besten Plätze zu finden. Asselt bietet schöne Plätze um dem Barsch nachzustellen. Aber denkst Du wirklich, dass noch jemand seinen Geheimtipp preis geben wird, nachdem was du hier gepostest hast? Sicherlich nicht. In Holland sind wir alle Sportfischer und keine Kochtopfangler....  Konkret, falls ich Dich an unseren Fangplätzen sehen werde ohne den benötigten Schein werde ich die Behörden anrufen.  Nichtsdestotrotz, Petri Heil ;-)


----------



## theundertaker (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: >>Aktuelle Fänge am Asseltse Plassen<<*

Junge, bleib mal locker.....ich frage doch nicht nach den besten Stellen, die will ich doch garnicht wissen....ich fahre selber hin und gucke mal, was so geht......ich habe lediglich diesen thread aufgemacht, weil ich interessiert bin, was denn im gegensatz zum oolderplas am asseltse plassen so gefangen wird und mit welchem gerät etc.....was willst du also von mir?? man kann sich aber auch anstellen....

Wenn du mich dort siehst.....denkst du, ich sage dir, ob ich den benötigten Schein habe oder nicht?? Führ dich mal nicht so großkotzig auf.......

Ich frage mich manchmal, was einige hier für Probleme haben.....obwohl normale Fragen gestellt werden.....

Außerdem: Eine erfolgreiche Stelle zum Nachstellen auf Barsch kenne ich selber.....und nicht am Asseltse Plassen!!

Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal überlegen, bevor ich so nen Mist poste.....naja was solls....es gibt halt immer irgendwelche Leute, die angeblich immer alles besser wissen müssen und großkotzig rumargumentieren.....

Ich höre lieber auf....das hat eh keinen Zweck mit dir.....


----------



## krauthi (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: >>Aktuelle Fänge am Asseltse Plassen<<*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal überlegen, bevor ich so nen Mist poste....


 
warum fängst du dan nicht mal mit dem überlegen an ??? #q

aber anscheinend  hast du es immer noch nicht verstanden   das du   keine info´s hier bekommen wirst   nach dem was du hier  schon alles im board gepostest hast


----------



## theundertaker (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: >>Aktuelle Fänge am Asseltse Plassen<<*

nicht der schon wieder ;-)

ich habe bis jetzt nur normale sachen gepostet, ich weiß nicht was du von mir willst? ich brauche von leuten wie euch auch keine info's! auf solche besserwisser und großkotzige menschen kann ich verzichten! nenn mir doch mal beispiele, was ich so schlimmes gepostet habe.....? kannste nicht näääää.....wirst auch nix finden.....


----------



## krauthi (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: >>Aktuelle Fänge am Asseltse Plassen<<*



theundertaker schrieb:


> nicht der schon wieder ;-)


 
doch genau  der is  wieder da :vik:   und ich werde auch in zukunft  dein Alptraum bleiben


----------



## theundertaker (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: >>Aktuelle Fänge am Asseltse Plassen<<*

LOOOOL, wieso Albtraum, ich finds witzig^^

Wenn ich von dir träumen würde, dann hätte ich n bissl Angst, aber sonst.....^^

Du bist schon n Kautz....^^


----------



## krauthi (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: >>Aktuelle Fänge am Asseltse Plassen<<*

das soll ja auch so rüber kommen 
das was ich bis jetzt geschrieben habe   zu deiner person   ist und war ja auch nicht böse gemeint   
sondern sollte dich vieleicht zum undenken bewegen   es mal ohne abschädeln zu versuchen   um sich so vieleicht auch ein bisschen respekt   von uns anderen  zu erarbeiten 
fang einfach mal an   nicht immer wieder   nach zu fragen  wo ? wie tief? mit welchem Köder ? usw usw usw 

dan wirst du sehen  das   dir vieleicht  jemand mal einige info´s zukommen lassen wird  oder du hast die stellen mitlerweile  selber  mal  alle abgelaufen   und weiß dan  wie wo  und wann es klappt   um auch was zu fangen


----------



## theundertaker (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: >>Aktuelle Fänge am Asseltse Plassen<<*

wie sich das anhört....als wenn ich den ganzen see leerschädel, es gibt bestimmt tausend mal schlimmere wie ich....ich fange doch nix weiter....ich genieße eigentlich den spaß am angeln auch ohne fang und die frische luft und das wasser und die ruhe.....das ist mir eigentlich das wichtigste, vielleicht hätte ich das schon mal schreiben sollen......ka

und ich freue mich halt, wenn ich mal was fange, was ja selten ist....


----------



## Der_Monty (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: >>Aktuelle Fänge am Asseltse Plassen<<*

@ Kochtopfangler   Nö, mir musst Du mir nicht sagen, ob Du die benötigten Scheine hast. Aber die Leute von meinem Anglerverein, Wasserpolizei, Naturschutzverein, die ich gerne anrufe, würden sich sicherlich dafür interessieren.   Ich und großkotzig? Wie schön, dass Du mich bereits kennst ohne mich jemals kennen gelernt zu haben. Obwohl... Großkotzig bin ich wohl... wenn ich bei meinem Tackle-Dealer einkaufen gehe. Thomas, wir bitten dich jegendlich darum ein wenig weniger forsch zu sein. Deine Postings erscheinen leider so, als würdest Du nur Leute befragen, wie man am Besten die meisten Fische fangen kann. Frag lieber nach aussichtreichen Stellen oder Gegenden, wo man als Spinnangler vom Ufer aus mal öfters nachgucken sollte. Denn sobald Du den holl. Anglern mit deiner Manier entgegen trittst, wirst du noch weniger Freunde als hier im Board haben. Und das ist keine Drohung sondern Fakt!  Petri für die C&R-Angler,  Marc.


----------



## theundertaker (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: >>Aktuelle Fänge am Asseltse Plassen<<*

Vollpfosten ey, das gibts garnicht........Ich bin weder forsch, noch kann ich mich nicht mit holländischen Anglern unterhalten....die reden gerne mit mir! Das ist aber schön, was du alles für Freunde hast...von mir aus kannste auch noch die chinesischen Straßendealer kennen...das geht mir am Allerwertesten vorbei!!!!!!! Wenn du da anrufst, dann bin ich schon über alle Berge.....Und jetzt schmatz mich am Pfoffel...


----------



## Der_Monty (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: >>Aktuelle Fänge am Asseltse Plassen<<*

Kann ein Moderator bitte diesen Thread schließen? An dieser Stelle werden sicherlich keine aktuellen Fänge mehr in diesem Thread gepostet werden und alles andere, was hier drin steht tut eigentlich nichts zum Thema. @ Totengräber. Um nicht weiter Öl ins Feuer zu gießen werde ich jegliche Bemerkung in diesem Thread außen vor lassen. Auch wenn Deine Beleidigungen zum Antworten einladen.  Gruß.


----------



## aal-andy (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: >>Aktuelle Fänge am Asseltse Plassen<<*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Vollpfosten ey, das gibts garnicht........Ich bin weder forsch, noch kann ich mich nicht mit holländischen Anglern unterhalten....die reden gerne mit mir! Das ist aber schön, was du alles für Freunde hast...von mir aus kannste auch noch die chinesischen Straßendealer kennen...das geht mir am Allerwertesten vorbei!!!!!!! Wenn du da anrufst, dann bin ich schon über alle Berge.....Und jetzt schmatz mich am Pfoffel...


 
Sorry wenn ich mich einmische, aber bei allen unterschiedlichen Meinungen über Versorgung und Verwertung von Fischen, ich denke sowas kann, bzw. sollte man aber sachlich und nicht beleidigend austragen, sowas ist nicht besonders förderlich für´s gesamte Board, und schon gar nicht auf zu erwartende Antworten auf deine Fragen.


----------



## theundertaker (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: >>Aktuelle Fänge am Asseltse Plassen<<*

Da haste vollkommen recht....ich lass mir aber auch nicht gerne aufn *du weißt schon was* gehen.  #6


----------



## Tiffy (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: >>Aktuelle Fänge am Asseltse Plassen<<*

Nu reicht es ! Du erhälst eine Verwarnung theundertaker.

Das Thema hier wird nun geschlossen. Ich bitte ernstgemeinte Fangmeldungen in einem neuen Thread zu veröffentlichen.


----------

